# Shad in the Trinity?



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone ever have success catching shad in the Trinity River? I have taken up cat fishing lately and it would help to locate some shad. I have caught a gizzard shad every now and then, but never any good numbers. I have been mainly throwing the cast net in the cuts off of the river. I am close to I-10 and the Trinity If that makes any difference. Thanks for any input you can give.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

a couple of months ago at hwy 90 they were so thick you couldn't miss . but now since the water got colder don't know but I would guess deep


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

What size were they?


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very, very, very difficult to find more than a couple here and there this time of year in the river. They will be back in the late spring.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks. I found 2 yesterday. One gizzard and one threadfin. A 4" and 14". The threadfin was injured and drifting down the river.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Shad are scarce in the Trinity this time of year. Use the ones you catch as sparingly as possible..ha


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Look for them on your fishfinder in deeper water. The last one's I found we're in 19 fow and we're hanging out at about 12'.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks. Picking up a depth finder for my JB today.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Stacked up under the 19 bridge. Saw them on sonar the other day. Went over them several times to get a good look. Suspended in 9-13 ft down in 30 fow


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Where is the 19 bridge?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The hwy 19 bridge in riverside


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Where is the 19 bridge?


A long way from Chambers county, north end of Lake Livingston.

Years ago in the winter when we fished the marsh bayous, we would catch or bait below the lake houston dam in the winter time.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll secound the below the dam of lake houston. They we're there last week, when it was still releasing. It was mainly bait shad.


----------

